# Mary's latest dollhouse



## John P

While I've been in the basement building about 30 models over the last 2 years, in the same amount of time, my lovely spouse has built only ONE dollhouse (okay, and a few _hundred _bits of furniture).

Take the tour:

http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/dollhouse12.html


----------



## computer guy

Very Impressive.

I see 2 hobbiests getting along very well..
Great Works of Art.
CG


----------



## kit-junkie

I think you need to call T.A.P.S. Look at the orbs in this shot. There's a bunch of 'em!


----------



## roadrner

kit-junkie said:


> I think you need to call T.A.P.S. Look at the orbs in this shot. There's a bunch of 'em!


Any cold spots? Get out the meters.  rr


----------



## John P

Gotta clean that lens off. :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass

Great stuff! Looks full-sized!

Does she have one of those Tabitha King shrinking rays? 

If not, does she do full-sized rooms?


----------



## kit-junkie

roadrner said:


> Any cold spots? Get out the meters.  rr


:lol:


----------



## Stangfreak

_*Absolutely amazing doll house... Loved seeing the pics !!!*_


----------



## stretchdog

Thats Amazing!!!


----------



## Moparaz

Looks so real close up awesome job


----------



## 69Stang

I also have no words to express what I just saw! That's.....well....AMAZING! The whole web site is wonderful.

I'm new to the dio / model board, so do you mind sharing what got you into the model home and building. I'm just stunned at the realism. The photogrphy is stunning as well.

Ward


----------



## John P

Thanks, Stang!
I couldn't say what got Mary started (and she has no interest in the internet, so she ain't gonna say ). But she started shortly after we got married 27 years ago. She spends time at it every night.

Thanks for the compliment on the photography. I try to make it look real.


----------



## Roguepink

You wife's dollhouse actually got MY MOM sitting at my computer LOOKING AT THE INTERNET. You need to understand just how amazing an accomplishment that is to get a 65 year old technophobe interested in what's on a computer screen.

She sends her compliments to your wife, that is a BEAUTIFUL model.

I think all the rest of us plastic-painters should take note: THAT is what model making is all about.


----------



## John P

Mary says "glad to be of service!" :lol:


----------



## chevy263

I dont believe it thats a real house. whos got the shrink ray gun. Ok im stunned thats just awesome work !! :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty nail

WOW! That's all I can say!:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall

:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Rocker55

Very Nice, I wish I knew how to make things like that. ^^:woohoo:


----------



## Jafo

fantastic work
the wood door looks better than my real one!


----------



## Dr. Brad

That is amazing! Wow! And the patience to do something like that!


----------



## terry9911

Reminds me of the 1963 episode of The Twilight Zone with Robert Duvall. He visited a museum to see a miniature dollhouse with people in it. In the end, HE ended up in the dollhouse.:freak:

You guys do have a very homey looking dollhouse that would be great to be sucked into if it only had a 50" plasma TV in it.


----------



## John P

Ah, but that would kill the Victorian period theme!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Truly amazing, and some of the photos could be used to trick people into believing it was a real house. Even the light coming through the windows is lifelike. 

I looked at the other houses on the site, and I especially like the Haunted House, with the suit of armour, which was finished better than most of us regular figure-kit builders could have done!


----------



## aurora1craig

WOW Thanks for a Peek!!1, Aurora1Craig


----------



## SoleSky

When can I move in?


----------



## starduster

your lady does very fine work building that dollhouse and the furniture wow, awesome work, I don't think we give our wives enough credit for the hobbies they have, my wife likes to oil paint scenic paintings, she does a dynamite job on trees, does your wife have her own work shop ? and does she have a lathe for the furniture's legs etc ? and the photos....they really bring out the craftsmanship that's just 
the best dollhouse I've ever seen, thank you for posting. Karl


----------



## John P

No workshop, just a workbench and basic tools like files and knives. Anyhting like a chair spindle, she buys premade.


----------



## alex1485

my mom has a doll house, different design, but just as detailed!


----------



## MrSciFi

Excellent job!!!
My wife also builds dollhouses. I'll have to get some posted.


----------



## gunn

i got into doll houses in 81 when my daughter was born. i wanted to build one for her to grow up with. sadly thow we moved to denver and could not bring it with us. i sold it for $80 bucks not finished. and never got back into it. i still have the books on lighting and wireing and stairs. and still have the farm house book with blue prints. maybe one day i will do another one. this one was very big took 2 sheets of plywood to make.
i love your site. thanks for posting


----------

